# Abundant sunshine!



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Tomorrow's forecast is for abundant sunshine. That'll make a nice change. Work be damned, I'm going for a lunch-time ride!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

****. I'm going to be in San Jose State (commuting from San Francisco) from 8am-9pm, and this weekend is expected to have showers unless Sunday is the better side of "Mostly Cloudy".


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Rode Monday morning and did a shorter ride yesterday afternoon. Reminds me of my former sailboarding days...when the wind was blowin' I was out on the water.

Spring is just around the corner with lots of great weather ahead!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Tomorrow's forecast is for abundant sunshine. That'll make a nice change. Work be damned, I'm going for a lunch-time ride!


+1 on this train of though. Guess this means, I'll be lunching on Bonk Breakers and Gatorade. Honest, it's a lot better than the fast food around my work. 

CHL


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I'm going for a lunch-time ride!


If things weren't going so terrible at work at the moment I'd come down and accompany you.

While the spotty weather has been a bit tough on my commuting, I've been leaving my Roubaix with PowerTap at work for lunchtime runs up San Bruno Mt. Managed three of five days last week. Today I'll commute in, and it sounds like rain tomorrow PM, so I'll try to ride up the mountain in the morning.

I hope this is the last set of storms. This is the least I've ridden since I started riding seriously.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> If things weren't going so terrible at work at the moment I'd come down and accompany you.


OK, would have been nice to ride with you again. Instead, I'm going to find a big bunch of new friends to ride with at noon. Given the loss of my fitness, I expect to be off the back well before Canada!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

_Riding at the sharp end
Strength of a hundred riders
Off the back - wasted_​


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Was such a nice day to ride at lunch. It wasn't freezing and it wasn't blazzing hot. Stopped by Bicycle Outfitter for lunch. These days the energy food isn't too bad, neither was the eye candy today. Saw four beautiful and beyond fit ladies out for a ride. Look to be team riders. One had a Luna and another had a Tibco oufit. Don't remember the others but good God, lots of VERY expensive bikes. The mind is willing and the legs obey. Had a very nice lunch time ride.

CHL


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

On the weekends it's a fashion show out in Los Altos & Portola Valley with tons of cute serious female riders on some serious bicycles. I think the TIBCO ladies ride Look Bicycles. Riding in the around the "three reservoirs" in South San Jose/Morgan Hill I have to be content with a few attractive ladies and many colorful jerseys. Hope to get out in the morning for a short ride.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got home. I think I hate some of you.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Now there is no rain in the forecast for the next 5+ days!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Excerpt from Thursday's Noon Ride:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice vid ukbloke. I took some advatange of decent Bay Area weather yesterday (Saturday) to get my bike tested on some things (if my first-time wrap would acutally hold, cleat position, etc) on San Bruno Mountain. Rushed out the house in my jeans and glasses like usual. Test turned into straight repeats with terrible pacing.

I decided on doing a warmer trainer ride today to recover


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Lots of sunshine on Sunday in the deep east bay. Left out of Antioch and up morgan territory. Sun ended there. Well, still some sun, but it got cold, almost frigid on the decent into the tri-valley. But that was okay, kept you from sweating going up diablo south gate. Another cold descent on the northside, then warmed up on the way to clayton. I didnt want warm then. Hot going up kirker pass. Then just perfect weather, low wind back to antioch. 76 miles, 6k+ of lcimbing.. totally took advantage of a nice day.


----------

